# Looks like we can adjust EGR flow via ISTA!!



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Today i was looking for actual vs requested boost values for my X535D in ISTA and i bumped into a setting for the adjustment of EGR flow control.I didn't try it but looks we can minimize the amount of EGR flow into the intake which can reduce carbon buildup.But i am not sure if the adjustment amount would be enough to prevent carbon build up.

Here are some screenshots.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

VW ALH TDI Ross-Tech VAGCOM could minimize EGR duty cycle.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Doug Huffman said:


> VW ALH TDI Ross-Tech VAGCOM could minimize EGR duty cycle.


Yes i remember using vagcom all the time on my ALH TDI.It's a nice piece of software.In vagcom there is also a very neat function of checking any turbo-boost related problems where you can see actual live graph of requested vs actual boost values while driving.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ninja_zx11 said:


> Yes i remember using vagcom all the time on my ALH TDI.It's a nice piece of software.In vagcom there is also a very neat function of checking any turbo-boost related problems where you can see actual live graph of requested vs actual boost values while driving.


I am briefly acquainted with Uwe, he was finishing an early version of VAG-COM in ~'03 when I did a road trip to relatives in Cochraneville, and a side trip to meet him and buy a copy. He dialed my EGR duty cycle to minimum.

He has been begged many times to expand his brand coverage, but always says VWAG is a full time development.

He is a brilliant truly nice guy. And the shop then was just what I hoped it would be.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

ninja_zx11 said:


> Today i was looking for actual vs requested boost values for my X535D in ISTA and i bumped into a setting for the adjustment of EGR flow control.I didn't try it but looks we can minimize the amount of EGR flow into the intake which can reduce carbon buildup.But i am not sure if the adjustment amount would be enough to prevent carbon build up.
> 
> Here are some screenshots.


Nice - but the US DDE software does not support this for obvious reasons.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

ingenieur said:


> Nice - but the US DDE software does not support this for obvious reasons.


Perhaps you are right.But will try to save that +40 value and will see if it retains that value or errors out.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

For me it's just an academic question, but as I think in systems engineering ways, what do you suppose decreasing EGR flows by 40% will do to other emissions components?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

335dFan said:


> For me it's just an academic question, but as I think in systems engineering ways, what do you suppose decreasing EGR flows by 40% will do to other emissions components?


On my ALH TDI the car never had ANY issues before or after reducing the EGR duty cycle.

I did preemptively have the IM exchanged for a clean one, a great service of Jason Daniels of Oregon, Wisconsin, my TDI guru. That was the job I used to get acquainted. He salvaged a bunch of IM, cleaned them, and exchanged clean for dirty in jig time.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

335dFan said:


> For me it's just an academic question, but as I think in systems engineering ways, what do you suppose decreasing EGR flows by 40% will do to other emissions components?


Reducing EGR will increase NOX emissions so your adjustment may throw things out of balance that revolve around NOX such as rate of Urea consumption etc.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

ingenieur said:


> Nice - but the US DDE software does not support this for obvious reasons.


I tried it and i was only able to set low pressure egr to +.40.

Changing high pressure value gave me error.:dunno:


----------

